# Waste can Holder



## bluedot (Dec 14, 2014)

Here is the last project before knee replacement next week. I am trying to decide what finish. At this point I an leaning toward some cherry stain and WOP. CC welcome

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 14, 2014)

Fancy looking can holder there Dan ! What is the decorative material on the front panel ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Great job! IMO, cherry is too dark, I would go with a pecan or golden oak stain and WOP. Just my thoughts though. Hope for a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2014)

I like that. It gives me some ideas for my own kitchen. If this is for yourself I'd stain to match the other woodwork wherever it's going to be, If for sale I'd lean to a more golden lighter stain myself....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 14, 2014)

Very impresive can holder. I think a light stain also and poly. Very nice work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 14, 2014)

The front panel is a tin punch sheet I came across a while back. Thanks for the compliments and advice.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

That's a beauty Dan. I'm always in the minority but I wouldn't stain it at all. Good luck with your surgery and recovery!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice job, Dan. I'd go with the idea of matching it's surroundings. That's a good place for a Stick-Up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

@bluedot you might consider polymerized tung oil; it will darken it softly and give a sort of aged patina yet still allow the natural grain and natural color to still be appreciated. test some on a decent sized scrap piece. Sutherland Welles makes a good polymerized TO I have used it personally and love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 15, 2014)

Very nice. I really like that you didn't put any sort of lip on the inside edges. My wife bought one sort of like that years ago. But it had 3/4 inch trim pieces completely around the inside edge. The trash bags were constantly catching and tearing on those trim pieces. I hated that thing. In fact, one evening, after picking up all the trash again, I totally destroyed that thing in the middle of my drive way. I bet the neighbors thought I'd lost it. I kicked it, stomped it, threw it, broke every piece that wasn't broke and tossed it all in the big bin. Felt much better afterwards tho.

Oh yeah, I second Kevin's suggestion of a straight finish without stain. I always like the natural wood grain look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 15, 2014)

DLJeffs said:


> I kicked it, stomped it, threw it, broke every piece that wasn't broke and tossed it all in the big bin.





jmurray said:


> i suffer from extreme road rage at times. ive been known to follow a jackass to his destination and let them know exactly how i feel. if it was legal id have 2 50 cals fitted to the hood of my truck. ....



Doug it wouldn't do for you and @jmurray to cross paths on the highway.


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 15, 2014)

Heh heh, I've learned to relax now that I'm older. But that comment from jmurray reminds me of the 5 ton dumptrucks we had in the Army. They had steel plate welded around the cab and in the bed. And we had two 50 caliber ring mounts on the front corners of the bed. There was a big steel Y-shaped yoke mounted to the front bumper and on an axle that ran through the Y, we had old trucks off tanks. The trucks were used for clearing mines from roadways ahead of convoys. Just drive along and wait for the mines to blow up the tank trucks. Stop and reinstall another truck and trundle off. The 50 cals were in case of ambush.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

